# Headcase - Virtual VST amp formerly payware - now free



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know that over on the Guitar Amp Modeling forum it was announced that the Headcase VST amp sim, version one, is now freely available to download. Ken McLaren is coming out with version two soon so I guess he figured he'd let people try this version. The unique thing about this amp sim is the fact that it uses .jpg files of amp heads to create new sounds. It's a very different approach. I downloaded it earlier this evening and was trying out one of the clean amps. It sounded very clear and warm. I had the bass on 5, the treble on 7.5 and the presence on 5 while the gain was set fairly low.

Only one thing, sorry Mac users but this plugin is for Windows only. GF^%@ For those of you on Windows you can download it here:
Headcase 1.54 NOW FREEWARE! - GuitarAmpModeling.com and if you scroll down to the bottom of the page you can download extra amp heads. Just look for the Mediafire link.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I feel like I tried a demo of theirs a while back. Cool stuff.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool! 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm downloading this as soon as I get home from work. I've always wanted to try amp simulators.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> I feel like I tried a demo of theirs a while back. Cool stuff.


Thanks. I tried a different virtual amp from Headcase earlier this evening and it sounded just as good as the first one I tried.



Ti-Ron said:


> Cool!
> Thanks a lot!


You're welcome Ti-Ron. 



cboutilier said:


> I'm downloading this as soon as I get home from work. I've always wanted to try amp simulators.


I think you'll like this one. There are quite a few options for amps, effect pedals, mics, etc.


----------

